# Shared Office



## Iris cfl (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a business center in Kowloon (5 minutes walk from Lai Chi Kok MTR station) and would like to share our desks with other. We have 1 to 4 desks available and the price is HK$2,500 per desk (all inclusive including furniture, chairs, IP phone with private numbers, internet, wifi and copying machine).


----------



## vs0304 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello Iris Cfl!
Is your offer still actual? What is minimal period of subletting?


----------

